# Help! Donor cycle, young, 9 eggs, no sperm issues, all died



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm currently in Spain where I should have had a FET this morning. When we got to the clinic we were told our blasto hadn't survived the thaw. Our original cycle (she was a back up donor BTW) was in July last year. We got two blasts at day 5 from 9 mature eggs of which 7 had fertilised. 6 made it to day 5, but only 2 were blasts and the others died on day 6. I had one put in and had a BFP that turned out to be a chemical. 
The clinic went through DPs sperm with us and said the reason the cycle was so bad was not sperm issues. They suggested the donor was no good or their was a lab failure. 
It seems to me NONE of the embies was any good. 
Has any encountered this themselves? 
Liz


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry to read you have had such disappointing news.
I don't really know for sure but it does sound like it could be a sperm issue.
What tests have the clinic done to say it isn't - because it could look ok under a microscope but there be high DNA fragmentation for example.
Like you my DH is a bit older than me and his DNA frag test was ok but they did say ok for his age. May be worth looking into further. Also if they are suggesting a lab issue, get more detail and a discount next time!!


----------

